# bootpd (bootps) anyone?



## arri (Feb 27, 2008)

hi,

after trying it in this thread:

http://macosx.com/forums/networking-compatibility/298691-internet-sharing-subnet-conflict.html
where i explain that internet sharing doesn't work, because the connection i want to share uses the same ip-range as the default ip-range osx uses on the ethernet port.


now i'll ask a more specific question:
how do i configure bootp to serve an arbitrairy ip-range? 
(basically anything other then 192.168.2.x)

bootpd get its' configuration from netinfo, and when turning-on internetsharing somehow out of no-where the subnet-configuration appears in netinfo under /config/dhcp/subnets/

where does this 192.168.2.x range come from ? who puts it there?
i tried adding a subnet manually, but bootpd still uses the above.


thanks,
arri

ps: using 10.4


----------



## kilowatt (Feb 29, 2008)

I hear you on internet sharing not working. I think it is badly implemented.

What I do is as follows, and feel free to ask for details if I'm confusing.

I connect to the internet, and I manually configure my "internal" (LAN) interface.

I have a script that runs natd to share internet from one connection to another. This could be from my wired ethernet port to my wireless ethernet wifi, for example.

Once all this is running, I start dhcpd. I downloaded and compiled the ISC dhcpd a while back, and it runs off config files in /etc, instead of using netinfo. For a small number of machines and users, this is just fine. 

I have attached the config file for dhcpd (dhcpd.conf.txt), as well as a nat script(nat-at-home.sh.txt). The nat script needs to be set executable, and run as root. The argument to the script is the network adaptor to nat on, which is the external, internet-connected interface. You have to use the unix name, generally 'en0' or 'en1'.

The dhcpd.conf.txt file must be modified to contain the address of your DNS server, and it should also be modified to fit the ip addresses you want to use in your network. If dhcpd is too complicated, just manually configure each client until you get it working.

By the way, I got the nat script from someone else, but I don't remember whom. My setup is on Tiger, 10.4. And the script returns an error but this is ok, it works  .

Hope this gets you there!


----------

